# The Hegster is coming of age



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hegy is now 20 months and is turning into a cracking V.

Ran him on the shoot in the Yorkshire moors on 20+ days last season. Worked hard and learned loads.

We working pigeons most week ends ATM . He stays calm and will retrieve from the hide, working the decoy line and bringing back to hand.

He's starting to steady out and is really listening. 

His drive is awesome - determined and never ending tbh. 

Whoa command is now sorted and very steady to the flush of most birds, the odd loud **** pheasant sometimes tips him over the edge mind.

We did have problems early on with water but now he will swim for anything and as far as a dummy can be thrown!!

He works hard and plays hard - the best thing I ever done was get a V and train him to do what he was built for!

Most of all though he's still our pup that enjoys a good belly scratch and to curl up on the sofa ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I feel I know Hegster as well as Ruby, Kev, and I've not even met him...yet


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

That's what happens when yer dog has his own Facebook account !! BOL!  8)

We should get together tbh mate, even if yer come along as a guest to the shoot one day.

Every time a try to get back into going over the lakes, I get another china trip thrown at me - off again in a few weeks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hegy sure is one handsome fellow. I love the chest on him.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great post Kevin. You two were meant of each other.

Good looking Hungarian Pointer. Put him up against the best bird dogs in the land and he'll shine.

Happy hunting.
RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been enjoying all the videos of your training on facebook. He's got a beautiful build for sure.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments ;D

I think about trialing him now and again. I just haven't got the time. I never realised just how much time it takes up to train a HPR. Love every minute of it, but the better half never sees the pair of us for more than a few hours!

We've been very lucky with Hegy Tbh. We've only had the water issue and that was it (touch wood, he's still very young).

It all starts again in 5 weeks. I plan to have her up to a good enough standard by mid January to give her a few small run outs and get some shooting done over her. It's going to be a bit of a full on year. Polishing up The Hegster and training a new pup.


----------

